# Bush Hog 1846QT Loader



## jugbell1640 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello folks, I have a Ford 1715 4wd with a Bush Hog 1846 QT Loader on it, does anybody else have one of these or know anything about them. I like the loader and the way it operates but was wondering if anyone knows if their is a way to turn up the hydraulics on this thing to make it a little stronger. Thanks for your help


----------



## 1bossman (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a similar setup but on a 1500 .no you can not turn up the hydraulics to make it stronger. it is run by your tractor hydraulics. you can turn up your tractor hydraulics by possibly putting a higher volume pump on your tractor.


----------

